# 75 ft. HDMI cable



## TLY (Oct 26, 2006)

Has anyone used a long HDMI cable? I'm looking at a 75' HDMI cable (22AWG) from monoprice to connect a second HDTV for an alternate TV1 location. Thanks.


----------



## jmeitz (Dec 6, 2006)

i have used 50ft with no problems, so i dont think you will have an issue with 75ft. I have used a 50ft spliced with a 12ft with no issues as well. Monoprice has great HDMI cables at great prices.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

For a run that long you probably should have a repeater or go optical. I use Monoprice for all my connections but for my 50' projector run I use optical.


----------



## TLY (Oct 26, 2006)

Is there an optical replacement for HDMI?


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

TLY said:


> Is there an optical replacement for HDMI?


 Yes, I posted a link to where I bought my cable but it got deleted. I will PM it to you.


----------



## jltv (Mar 4, 2006)

jmeitz said:


> i have used 50ft with no problems, so i dont think you will have an issue with 75ft. I have used a 50ft spliced with a 12ft with no issues as well. Monoprice has great HDMI cables at great prices.


I also use a 50ft from monoprice. It comes from their HDMI switch (622 / DVD player) It goes into their HDMI to DVI converter to my projector.

I did not even buy their most expensive.

- j


----------

